# Sally-T headboat trip nov15



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

*Sally-T headboat trip nov15(pics 56k beware)*

went out on the sally-t out of lynnhaven sat 5pm-9pm...baddogg and his brother took the trip also...boat was FULL..35+ ppl...elbow to elbow  ...went to the small boat channel..tide was slow.. outgoing...a good amount of stripers caught ..none of any size,mostly schoolies... most ppl were using gotcha plugs and seemed to be doing ok with them....baddogg caught a couple only one keeper 18 "

boat ran a heaviest fish pool...split pot...$60 and $30...i didnt get in it cuz i never win anything...i caught 4 striper...2 undersize and 2 keepers...an 18.5" and 21"...all on a golden saltwater rattletrap.....welllllll as they were weighing the biggest fish i had mine weighed against it and ended up having the WINNING fish!! $%#$!!!  oh well..if i would have paid to get in my luck wouldnt have let me win it lol

overall a decent trip for $20...i wouldnt recommend anyone going on a saturday night or weekend during striper season.....definetly go on a weekday if possible ...you'll have more room to cast and wont have to worry about the 2 ppl next to you casting sideways over your line lol

when i got home i fillet'd them up and cooked me some "fake lobster"...striper boiled in louisiana crab boil seasoning and dipped in melted butter with old bay..mmm..delicious..tastes just like lobster!!


baddogg









my catch









fake lobster!!


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

well like kajun said i was out there as well. nice night didn't do much but had a good time. i came onboard with a baitcaster not thinking about underhand casting. and sense i suck at underhand with a bait caster kajun let be use one of his. Thanks a lot. i got in good with the little galley girl so next trip i get to sit in the stern of the boat  . hope to take more trips out had a lot of fun. hopefully i will catch more next time.
and wow i hate to eat fish but u make it look good kajun

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------

